# Best Photography DVD for Advanced amateurs?



## PhilGarber (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm an advanced amateur looking for a good photography DVD. I understand ISO, not so much aperture. Some examples of my photo are HERE (Feel free to comment!:thumbup: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136302 . 


What would be the best for someone of my skill level? Please, I understand some photo jargon but not all, so, English please.

Thanks in advance,

Phil​


----------



## ann (Feb 23, 2010)

these look very interesting, in fact i just purchase the processing bundle.

ann


----------



## ann (Mar 6, 2010)

the dvd's arrived but i haven't gotten around to checking them out, but will give you some feedback later this week.


----------

